# Around the Clock Scent Discrimination



## DNL2448

Question, I just finished watching the Janice Demello DVD on training scent articles. Does anyone have a written outline of the method? I rented this DVD from BowWowFlix and will have to send it back, I'm not sure I can remember the different weeks' positions. The basic concept, I have, but she is very specific about the positions and that I'd confuse. 

Also, at this point the tie down method seems to be working with Dooley, however, if we run into a snag, I may want to go to this process. 

Just wondering if someone already has it, cuz if not, I'll have to watch it again (and it was a bit painful) and take really, really good notes. Anyone?


----------



## Loisiana

I did, but Flip ate most of it a couple of months ago. Come on, it's not so bad - rescent, reheat, recheese! :


----------



## DNL2448

Yes, and make sure you have the proper leash position. That DVD, while informative, could have been about an hour shorter with all the repetition and redundancy. Looks like I'll need to keep it a while as I don't know when I'll bring myself to watch it again to take the notes. Maybe I can just fast forward....A LOT!


----------



## Loisiana

Well I got that video so long ago, I have the VHS version, so that's exactly what I did. I fast forwarded each section just until she would get to the placement of articles, I'd write it down, and then fast forward again to the placement of articles for the next week.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Loisiana said:


> Well I got that video so long ago, I have the VHS version, so that's exactly what I did. I fast forwarded each section just until she would get to the placement of articles, I'd write it down, and then fast forward again to the placement of articles for the next week.


 I did the same with fast forwarding to article placement. I have her DVD at least, ha! I'm at work right now but I think I have an outline of the method. I will look when I'm home.


----------

